# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  ][كلمات انجليزية][مهمه للمطاعمـ][

## .:روح وريحان:.

مراااااااااااااااااااااحب ,, 

هذي كلمات جيـــدهـ كي يستخدمها أي شخص يروح للمطعم .. 
وهذا اهم شي (المطعمــ)تقعد تتفلسف على الربع والعايله
ههههههههه



extra إضافي

fork شوكه

napkin منديل ورقي

plate صحن

spicy كثيرة التوابل

appetizers/starters مقبلات

main course الوجبة الرئيسيه

mixed مشكّل

dessert الحلى

tooth prick خلّه(اعواد تنظيف الأسنان)

beverages مشروبات

appetite شهية/قابليه

full شبعان

mode of Co0king نوعية الطهي

well done ناضح تماما

rare غير ناضج

to devour/to gobble يلتهم

to include يشمل

to reserve يحجز

to serve يخدم

to sip يرشف

to choke يغص

to swallow يبلع

there is a mistake in the pill هناك خطأ في الفاتوره ((BILL))


awful تعافه النفس

dish of the day طبق اليوم

injoy (( ENJOY )) your meal تمتع بالوجبه

>>>>>>>>>he is off his food فاقد الشهيه = loss of appetite

here you are تفضل(للمناوله)

my favorite dish طبقي المفضل


including بما في ذلك/ يتضمن


>>>>>>>>it looks awful طعمه غير مقبول = (( شكله غيــر مقبول )) 

it tastes good طعمه جيد

served with يأتي مع

(( The Word Is unappropriate )) الكلمة غير لائقة

to loose appetite يفقد الشهيه

----------


## شجن الذكريات

*مشكور* 
*اختي*
**روح و ريحان**
*على هذه الكلمات*

----------

